# selecting south american cichlids



## normajean999 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello all! I just got a new 150 gallon tank that I would like to set up with South American cichlids. I currently have a 100 gallon tank setup with African cichlids. I am looking to order the new cichlids online because I want some with good color. I don't have good stores in my area. My question is what kinds are going to get along? I have seen the following that I am interested in but I don't know if they will work. Thoughts? I planned on avaoiding jack dempsey and oscars. Thanks in advance!

RED DRAGON FLOWERHORN 
GREEN TERROR Andinoacara rivulatus
ACARICTHYS HECKELII
FLOWERHORN
Geophagus brasiliensis
BOLIVIAN RAM
UARU 
LONG FIN BLUE GERMAN RAM
ELEC. BLUE BALLOON RAM
JELLYBEAN PARROT
Bolivian Ram-Microgeophagus altispinosus 
Long Fin Blue Ram-Microgeophagus ramirezi 
Red Festae-Cichlasoma festae 
Angel Veil Ram-Microgeophagus ramirezi 
Firemouth Cichlid
Vieja Regani


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Flowerhorns and Parrot cichlids are not South American Cichlids. They are man made creations. Flowerhorns are extremely aggressive and are best kept by themselves as they will kill everything else.

Some of the cichlids you listed (Bolivian ram, Blue Rams) are small cichlids that are relatively peaceful and others are large. Vieja regani and Firemouths are also Central American cichlids and like harder water than the South American Cichlids.

I would suggest the Heckelli, Geophagus, Uaru, and Angels as good choices for South American cichlids. They are all of similar size and temperament and like the same water quality. You could also add Severums, Festivums, and Chocolate cichlids as alternate choices.

Andy


----------



## normajean999 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd go almost all GEOS of different variety's, minus the brassi's , some corys, a couple fancy places, a school of tetras, lots of driftwood.


----------



## MyCichlidClique (Jan 31, 2013)

If you plan on having an aggresive south american cichlid tank, i would avoid any kind of rams and angels. They are pretty peaceful fish and are better off with other peaceful cichlids like discus.

I once had a south american cichlid that i recently converted into an african cichlid tank.... some american cichlids you maybe intrested are

- green terror
- texas
- black convicts
- texas
-rainbows
- pike
- blood parrots
- flowerhorn

i had all of these in my tank and they did great together! Beware, they are all VERY aggressive....also blood parrots and flowerhorns are man made cichlids from taiwan. But they have similar behavior of a south american cichlid and they do better in low ph 7.0 as well.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

It should be pointed out that only the Green Terror and Pike cichlid are South American fish in the list given. All the others are Central American or man made fish as you pointed out.

Although both Central American and South American fish are considered New World fish, they do come from very different water chemistries. Central American fish come from fairly hard water with a moderate to high pH value. Very similar to water found in Lake Malawi.

South American fish come from very soft water with a pH value that is acidic to neutral. Very similar to a West African river fish. The level of aggression for South American fish (for the most part) is much less than that for Central American fish.

Andy


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

most likely they were all bred in the same water hear in the states. unless u got them wild caught i wouldnt put to much concern on water chemistry difference between south and central americans


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

True, but the difference in aggression level is something to be concerned about.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i agree. u only commented on water perameters not aggression


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

that is supposed to say i only commented on water not u


----------

